# Managing Fibro and ME over the holidays...



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Are you dreaming of a pain-free holiday? I know a lot of us are, and it never hurts to keep your fingers crossed!







But, planning ahead can help too!Here's a list of links I've put together. Each article talks about managing our illness in the cold, and with a BUSY holiday schedule. Maybe something you read will help you!














Top Ten Gift Basket Ideas For The Chronically IllI'm dreaming of a pain-free ChristmasHave yourself a merry little Fibro-ChristmasI know it's cheesy, sorry!







I'm feeling cheeky!)http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/Fibro_Friends/96555http://www.suite101.com/article.cfm/Fibro_Friends/112409Pacing OurselvesSeasonal and Holiday allergy tips (from trees to decor to home heating)


----------



## 23327 (Apr 3, 2006)

Great ideas! Wish I'd read these last week!!!







You have a wonderful rest of the week, too!! MW


----------

